# Would this be a good idea?



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

If you had in the backseat a cheap tablet with your hotspot enabled. The tablet could be tethered down so nobody could take it. The lock screen could say something like "please rate 5 stars". The tablet would be free to use to entertain them, perhaps a great convenience if they had a cracked phone screen, out of towner, etc.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Number 5 rule of ride share .
Never worry about your ratings. Just treat passengers like cattle get them delivered asap there not your friends .


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Number 5 rule of ride share .
> Never worry about your ratings. Just treat passengers like cattle get them delivered asap there not your friends .


i see the point, it made me think of a glaring problem with my idea, which is, if the passenger was distracted by a tablet they would be less likely to aid with navigation or tell me where exactly to drop them off.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Nothing you don't get in a cab.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Star rating will never offset the cost of this bad idea.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

No, the tablet will freeze within a day from all the porn people will be watching during the ride....


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Jason15215 (Jul 16, 2019)

Your rating has little to do with how much you make or how good your trips are. Uber routes the closest driver first and foremost. I have a 4.96 and a friend of mine has a 4.7 something. He makes just as much as I do when we drive occasionally. His rating is probably lower because he uses a shit vehicle and he doesnt care about it so its usually not super clean. Everyone has a smartphone nowadays so a tablet isnt needed. Why waste your money on candy or drinks when that 1 idiot pax will eat half of it and take the other half. You give them drinks and they will spill them or puke them up in your car after a night out.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Jason15215 said:


> Your rating has little to do with how much you make or how good your trips are. Uber routes the closest driver first and foremost. I have a 4.96 and a friend of mine has a 4.7 something. He makes just as much as I do when we drive occasionally. His rating is probably lower because he uses a shit vehicle and he doesnt care about it so its usually not super clean. Everyone has a smartphone nowadays so a tablet isnt needed. Why waste your money on candy or drinks when that 1 idiot pax will eat half of it and take the other half. You give them drinks and they will spill them or puke them up in your car after a night out.


There it is....


----------



## nightshaadow (May 2, 2019)

foreverct said:


> If you had in the backseat a cheap tablet with your hotspot enabled. The tablet could be tethered down so nobody could take it. The lock screen could say something like "please rate 5 stars". The tablet would be free to use to entertain them, perhaps a great convenience if they had a cracked phone screen, out of towner, etc.


I think I have a small wire cutters on my Swiss army knife keychain.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Welcome aboard. Don’t take this personally but that is a very bad idea.


----------



## Jason15215 (Jul 16, 2019)

People in general also will do the opposite of what they are told to do. I guarantee you would get 1 idiot a day that would purposely rate you less than 5 stars because you had a sign that asked them too. Not talking down to you but just giving advice. Dont overthink this gig.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

foreverct said:


> i see the point, it made me think of a glaring problem with my idea, which is, if the passenger was distracted by a tablet they would be less likely to aid with navigation or tell me where exactly to drop them off.


Nope they would find a way to break it. 
just drive these pax quit thinking what they would like.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

People will also find a way to steal it.

and if you don't stop and wait 30 minutes in the drive thru line?

Your going to get a pen through the screen...

Best bet is to just say no to that sort of stuff.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Google "Play Octopus"


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Jason15215 said:


> Your rating has little to do with how much you make or how good your trips are. *Uber routes the closest driver first and foremost. *I have a 4.96 and a friend of mine has a 4.7 something. He makes just as much as I do when we drive occasionally. His rating is probably lower because he uses a shit vehicle and he doesnt care about it so its usually not super clean. Everyone has a smartphone nowadays so a tablet isnt needed. Why waste your money on candy or drinks when that 1 idiot pax will eat half of it and take the other half. You give them drinks and they will spill them or puke them up in your car after a night out.


Agree with most of what you said except for what is in red.

I have no idea how Uber decides to give out rides, I can guarantee you it is not to the closest driver first. I have multiple first hand experiences showing this is not true.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Agree with most of what you said except for what is in red.
> 
> I have no idea how Uber decides to give out rides, I can guarantee you it is not to the closest driver first. I have multiple first hand experiences showing this is not true.


Uber support people here on this forum have said the matching software is merciless. It considers only the closest car.

Has that changed? I dono.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Uber support people here on this forum have said the matching software is merciless. It considers only the closest car.
> 
> Has that changed? I dono.


I know they say that however it is not true.

I have had several PAX that are right near me request a ride, they get a driver several miles away. They have to cancel multiple times before the ping goes to me. So I know I have read here that you can't be right on top of the person requesting a ride. So a PAX calls me and I am 1/4 mile away. They request a ride and get a driver 2 miles away. Same thing, they had to cancel on multiple drivers farther away before the ping went to me. I have done several experiments like this to prove Uber does not send the closest driver.

Maybe in markets that have a long list of PAX waiting for rides the closests driver always gets the ping, however that is not the case in my market there are more drivers available than PAX wanting rides. Even when I drive in the Miami Market I see drivers farther away getting the rides over closer drivers.

I'll be sitting at home and get a ping that is 2-3 miles away, a decent trip no driver in their right mind would decline. I check the rider app and there are multiple drivers closer than me that I am pretty sure did not decline the ping. Just another example of Uber not sending the nearest driver.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I know they say that however it is not true.
> 
> I have had several PAX that are right near me request a ride, they get a driver several miles away. They have to cancel multiple times before the ping goes to me. So I know I have read here that you can't be right on top of the person requesting a ride. So a PAX calls me and I am 1/4 mile away. They request a ride and get a driver 2 miles away. Same thing, they had to cancel on multiple drivers farther away before the ping went to me. I have done several experiments like this to prove Uber does not send the closest driver.
> 
> ...


Downtown San Diego on a "normal" Saturday night is a nightmare. Thousands on the streets. You get a ping from pax right next to you, but 2 lanes away.

You go around the block, half way they CXL. Another Uber is right there.

I quit working downtown weekends early on.

Pax matching was nightmarish.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Even better just ask every customer 15 secs before end of ride to please rate you as you'd appreciate their opinion. 6 out of 10 do it almost immediately and then see the TIP screen next which equates to way more tips. Ohh and I don't give two shyts what my ratings are but I do have a 4.99.....


----------

